# Possible Rhom Ownership Questions



## HarryT (Oct 23, 2017)

Good evening guys,

I have never kept a fish in my life or maintained a tank, but recently I have acquired a 100l tank for £0.00. Having 'normal' boring fish like plecs does not appeal to me. I want something I can really love and invest my time and effort into.

I am definitely not one to jump into a big decision like this and I have done a lot of reading on socialising, feeding, tank needs, cleaning etc

I've decided I possibly want to go down the route of a single black Rhom. The issues I have are with finding the perfect fish.

Do I get a 5/6" fish and grow it from there? do I get a juvenile and take it all the way? what are the benefits of both?

I love the deep solid black colour and the classic stocky piranha body shape, what specific piranha is this? I don't know the differences between a peru and brazil

What price am I looking at paying for the fish?

How do i do water changes without losing a couple of fingers to a deadly predator?

A friend of mine is pretty savvy with filters, temp controls and PH regulating etc so I'm covered there for advice but if anyone can help me out and offer some tips for a possible newbie owner then it is gladly welcome

hopefully i'll have a gorgeous black piranha to show you all within the next month


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

HarryT said:


> Do I get a 5/6" fish and grow it from there? do I get a juvenile and take it all the way? what are the benefits of both?
> 
> I love the deep solid black colour and the classic stocky piranha body shape, what specific piranha is this? I don't know the differences between a peru and brazil
> 
> ...


Up to you, a juvy will grow to around 5" in the first year or so.

You can look at google images of what the fish from different areas look like, or any online stores that sell them will have pics.

Depends on your location, species, size and shipping costs.

You will want a gravel vacuum, and putting your hands in the tank isnt really a problem... unless the fish is trapped in a corner and you are messing with it it will leave you alone.

I wouldnt worry about PH so much, as long as your tap water isnt really messed up you should be fine. A stable PH is more important. Tips would be lots of filtration, lots of flow, a good diet (mine eats mostly pellets, with the occasional shrimp / fish fillets / etc) and patience.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Got 3/4 inch rhombeus in june ($30 from aquascape) , 1 1/2 now , in 20 gall tank with black sand , black back and ceramic diy caves , fish is becoming blackish in color. 
Ive kept piranahas for some time before and never had problems with sticking my hand inside tank so as long as you dont have open cuts or cornering fish you will be fine . 
If you water is correct straight from faucet then besides dechlorinator you wont need anything . Change 10% water every 2 weeks. (since he is less then inch no need for frequent changes) 
if nay questions then ask , we are here to help!


----------



## s4awd (Mar 28, 2011)

be prepared for a boring pet. Mine eats a few pellets ever few days. That's been the case for the past several years


----------

